# Need help with trout at Mohican State Park



## chuckyp (Oct 23, 2007)

Fished Mohican park today and landed three brook trout off dries. However, I could see bigger trout feeding off of the bottom. Atleast what I assumed where bigger trout I would see silver flashes every once in a while. The fish appeared to be rolling to their side to pick stuff up off the bottom. I've been their twice now and witnessed this behavior. 

I've thrown just about everything at the bigger fish (i assume are browns) with no luck. 

Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this?

What sort of nymphs should I be throwing at Mohican in the clear fork? I can't find a hatch chart anywhere but i've been killing the brookies on adams and a royal wulf.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Shad, they very hard to catch.


----------



## chuckyp (Oct 23, 2007)

And how would the Shad migrate from the ocean to the Mohican State Park in Ohio? Now i'm really confused.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Nope the silver flashes are carp, and I have not been able to get them to take a fly in 7 years! They are rutting in the mud/sand to feed!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I was told they were some shad in it but I also gave up wasting my time for they wouldn't touch everything that I thrown at them.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

My first thought was carp too. They're everywhere in the Clear Fork of the Mohican.

And Brook Trout? Wow, I didn't think there were any brookies up there at all. Do you have pictures of them? I'd love to see em. Just so there isn't any confusion...is this what you're catching? http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...de_default/brooktrout/tabid/6574/Default.aspx


----------



## 3wt (Jun 4, 2006)

I'd love to hear about some Brookies in the Clear Fork; I've only caught Browns. Carp are very hard to get on a fly; but if one takes, get ready for a heck-of-a time!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..lol.. ok they are carp ..lol.. but anyhow the fishing has fallen off on the old fork in the past 4 years! I know others feel the same way!


----------



## chuckyp (Oct 23, 2007)

Well I stand corrected aparently they are baby browns that i'm catching. They are smaller than the stocked ones would be. I've read that they stock in October and the browns i've caught there are tiny five or six inchers. I did catch a few that were approximately eight inches. I'll post some picture when I get them off my buddies camera.

I've never seen carp feed like that. I swear they are rainbows, atleast thats what they look like to me.


----------



## Arnton Tiger (Jun 24, 2007)

Is it possible that the "brookies" are just creek chub or suckers?

AT


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Arnton Tiger said:


> Is it possible that the "brookies" are just creek chub or suckers?
> 
> AT



I've caught my fair share of creek chubs out that river too...


----------



## chuckyp (Oct 23, 2007)

No they are small browns. I'm new to the game and didn't understand the difference between the browns and brook trout. I've looked at some trout identification charts and understand now.

The fish that are rolling in the river look nothing like carp or suckers though.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

My limited experiance tells me that is the Chubbiest water I have ever been in..it was great fun taking them on a dry fly when it warmed up a bit one morning and the other fishing fell off.

My bet on the silver flashes is chub...there are plenty of carp but those chub are quick, flashy and silver...perhaps they just seemed bigger than they really were.


----------

